# Your smallest and largest fish?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

What is the very smallest and very largest adult fish you have right now? 
It doesn't matter how big or small they are, I'm just curious what you have on both ends of the scale.

The smallest I have right now are the Boraras and little Cory's (Pygmy and Habrosus).

The largest would be a toss up between my last remaining Bala who is about 10" long, and my Silver dollars who about the size of my hand. I also have a very large Angel, but I don't think he's _quite_ as big as the Silver dollars.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Smallest woudl be the Corydoras pygmeaus, largest are long-finned Rosy barbs.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Smallest is a female Apistogramma hongsloi that's about 1" and the largest is an altum (9" vertical with a body diameter of a coke can).


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Smallest is a White Cloud around 1" and the largest is an Opaline Gourami around 2.75".


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Smallest...hmm well if fry count then fry but if not then Neons ...my largest is a blue gourami at about 3.5 inches


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2006)

My smallest would be neons and largest is S. Rhombeus piranha @ 15"+ who makes me nervous when I'm working on the tank...lol


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Smallest - threadfin rainbows
Largest - angelfish


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

smallest - cory
largest - adonis pleco 10"


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

Not very extreme. Endler guppies and Checkerboard cichlids. Before I had some huge Discus around 7-8 inches with espei rasboras.

Oh totally forgot, justed to have an 10 inch australian Arowanna that only ate pellets and crickets with cardinal tetras.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Smallest - corydoras hastatus
Largest - Bolivian Ram


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Smallest=Cardinal Tetra
Largest=Cardinal Tetra


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

My smallest are black neon tetras.

Largest is a tossup between an angelfish and a couple gold gourami - all are super piggy when it comes to meal times and are a bit thicker than they ought to be.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

smallest=oto
largest=swordtail


----------



## therizman1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Smallest would be tetras

Largest would be a Serrasalmus Rhombeus piranha (Black Diamond Rhom) at 10.5"


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Smallest: a runt bumblebee goby (smaller than all the others) at about ~0.5in

Largest: Albina Paradise Fish at about ~4+in


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

smallest: neons
largest: Bolivian rams


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

smallest: cherry barbs or Otocinclus, hard to say who's smaller really.
largest: female grey bichir at about 13"


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

smallest- rasbora brigittae 1.2 cm
largest-p altums 9" ht. 

regards

stan


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

smallest would be black neons
largest= agasizzii cory


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Smallest: Pit Bull Pleco
Largest: Betta Splendens


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Smallest.... Boraras maculatus (freakin tiny... like 1.5-2 cm long)
Largest.... SAE's (~2")


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Smallest-endlers around an 1" for the males
Largest-Rainbow shark a bit over 4"


----------



## Justikanz (Nov 4, 2005)

Smallest - _Boraras urophthalmoides_
Largest - _Leptobarbus hoeveni_ (current), _Pterophyllum scalare_, _Symphysodon sp._ and _Balantiocheilus melanopterus_ (used to)

*NOT* in the same tank, though.


----------



## Roan Art (Dec 15, 2005)

Smallest: Spotted Blue eye, _Pseudomugil gertrudae_, full grown at 1"
Largest: one of my son's silver dollars that we bought from Tropical Fish World. He was a trade in and is about 4" x 5"

I also have a few 4" SAE that are only 5 months old and two _Melanotaenia boesemani_ that are around 3.5" and almost a year old.

Hrm, the SAE are in the tank with the bows, but the rest are in other tanks.

Roan


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

Smallest is neon tetra

Largest is a koi in my pond if that counts?


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

A few large 7" discus and the small ones are emerald eyes.

Ike


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Smallest : Microrasbora Kubotai
Largest : Xenoophorus captivus 'Jesus Maria'


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Smallest: Today I went and collected some minnows from a seasonal pond. Damed if I know how they got there, what species they are, or how big they get. Obviously not very, this pond is one of many remnants of the Salt Fork river that got diverted many years back and is approximately a foot deep and 20 feet long, with no obvious outlet or inlet. Anyway, they are about 2/3 of an inch long. 

Largest: Albino pleco. I was told he was an ancistrus sp, but by god I think I was lied to. He looks like an albino Hypostomus plecostomus, so he should be getting about 2 feet long someday. He's about 4" long.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Smallest: 3x dwarf puffer, 0.5in
Largest: all my rainbows(12+ last time I counted), around 2.5in... still have another 2in of growing to do.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Burks said:


> Smallest is a White Cloud around 1" and the largest is an Opaline Gourami around 2.75".


Smallest now is a female Cherry Barb. She is just a tad shorter than my shortest WC.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

in the same tank:
albino bristlenose pleco 1"
chocolate pleco 5"

another tank:
1" fantail goldfish
5" goldfish -comet I think

cherry barb .5"
Male beta 1.5" 
w/baby cherry shrimp 1/8"

brown bristlenose pleco 1.5"
blue lobster 4.5"
Oh yeah, we're talking fish only ... sorry
female betta 2"
all the fry caught up to the guppy already.


----------

